# Galveston bay fishing.



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

I had to miss a couple days this week due to the rain but the fishing was just as good once I got back on the water. The trout bite continues to be on over deep mid bay reefs with live bait and lures working to catch fish. I've seen birds working already but it's been mostly small fish the big trout are still holding tight to the reef bottoms. I have Tuesday through Friday open this week call 832-385-2012 to get on the water thanks.








.


















www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

